# Look what popped up on OKC Craigslist



## Smokin Okie (Jul 9, 2018)

*Here is your chance to own an Aaron Franklin style BBQ smoker!*


----------



## weev (Jul 9, 2018)

What a beast


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 10, 2018)

Man you could open your own restaurant with that rig!!
Al


----------

